# World City Rebus #34



## debodun (Aug 3, 2021)

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2021)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2021)

???


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2021)

bump up


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2021)

*Stockholm*


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2021)

Pink Biz got it.


----------

